# Power Button No Longer Working/how To Reboot



## bearfan (Nov 12, 2011)

I am not quite sure what happened, but my power button no longer brings up the menu that allows you to reboot back to WebOs/restart the Touchpad. All it does is turn the screen on and off. I feel like an idiot, but I cannot find another way to reboot, how can I do this?

TIA


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

bearfan said:


> I am not quite sure what happened, but my power button no longer brings up the menu that allows you to reboot back to WebOs/restart the Touchpad. All it does is turn the screen on and off. I feel like an idiot, but I cannot find another way to reboot, how can I do this?
> 
> TIA


Ares you doing a long press?

If that doesn't work, get quick boot from the market, and you may want to boot into recovery and wipe caches, and/or reinstall CM7.


----------



## bearfan (Nov 12, 2011)

I am doing a long press, this was working fine until earlier today .. running into the wi-fi issue, will try quickboot ... thanks for the reply.


----------



## Agathian (Oct 21, 2011)

Or if you are comfortable, open a terminal and type reboot and enter


----------



## bearfan (Nov 12, 2011)

I am a bit of a noob at this, I tried terminal and get Operation Not Permitted when I type reboot.


----------



## bearfan (Nov 12, 2011)

duh ... had to su -c bash, then reboot, when android came back up, the power button functioned as normal. Thanks for the help.


----------

